

Homeland Security: Requirements for Security Decision Support Systems (2004) - vs4vijay
http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA465876

======
UVB-76
This doesn't appear to have much, if anything, to do with the so-called
'PRISM' everyone is talking about at the moment.

Also, the presentation has been freely available online for some time:
[http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA465876](http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-
bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA465876)

------
InternalRun
I cannot read it on this site, readable version on cryptome:

[http://cryptome.org/2013/06/dhs-prism.pdf](http://cryptome.org/2013/06/dhs-
prism.pdf)

------
danso
Question for those in defense contracting: is there a style guide for writing
such proposals and does one of its tips include: "Refer to 9/11 as often and
as early as you can"?

~~~
ims
This paper was apparently written by an Army officer, not a defense contractor
(although he may work in acquisitions).

Believe it or not, many people who work in government and the defense industry
spend a lot of time thinking about 9/11\. Not so outlandish that this would
show up in their writing.

~~~
danso
Thinking about 9/11 and being concerned about 9/11 is not the same as using it
as a rhetorical device four times in the first four paragraphs of the
introduction. He's writing to a military audience, not to an audience who is
unaware of 9/11's significance and how it may compare to Pearl Harbor

------
gluecode
The screenshots in the documentation have IE browser with non-SSL URLs. Really
shitty looking apps.

------
hannibal5
This is not the PRISM/US-984XN. This is decision support system for DHS with
same name.

